# First British passport



## Lilmz (May 23, 2016)

Hello everyone 
I have already posted here before about applying for my daughter's first british passport but i still have another question, i hope someone can help me with it.
One of the things they ask for is parents passports at time of conception and full birth certificates, my husband is not british so does that mean i don't need to send in his passport and birth certificate.
Do i need to get a colour photocopy of my british passport certified at the embassy.
And i would like someone to recommend how i send these documents to England, is DHL a good choice?
Thank you in advance.


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

Lilmz said:


> Hello everyone
> I have already posted here before about applying for my daughter's first british passport but i still have another question, i hope someone can help me with it.
> One of the things they ask for is parents passports at time of conception and full birth certificates, my husband is not british so does that mean i don't need to send in his passport and birth certificate.
> Do i need to get a colour photocopy of my british passport certified at the embassy.
> ...


----------



## Lilmz (May 23, 2016)

Thank you


----------

